# Real Life Bugs



## MissConnie (Sep 1, 2007)

_((I hope this is in right section))_
http://www.reallifebugs.co.uk/index.html

_the other day I saw this advertised. I dont know what I think of it! yes its good to get people to understand "bugs and insects" as they like to say in the advert...but somehow it seems a little wrong to me, to raise them, kill them and put them into plastic to then sell of as part of a series for children *or adults who might want the series* but its aimed at children.

The first part shows you all about the "deadly manchurian scorpion"

What do you think? Good idea, bad idea?

xxxxx_


----------



## phil jones (Sep 1, 2007)

hi i got  the  mag but i have not looked at it yet :? :8o LOL ~~~~ PHIL


----------



## MissConnie (Sep 1, 2007)

_hehehehe no offence when I said "aimed at children"...Its just the advert shows a child looking with father and the website all bright colours....

Let me/us know what its like when you get to have a looksie

xxxxx_


----------



## phil jones (Sep 1, 2007)

yes i will  ~~~~ PHIL


----------



## mr.wilderness (Sep 1, 2007)

looks fairly educational.  Kids usually learn better with visual aids these days than with just being read to, at least in my experience.  Most of the big science companies like Wards and Carolina biological supply produce these resin embeddments and they look pretty professional and are good teaching aids.  Not so sure on the ethics of it though, you'd have to know exactly where they get the animals from and how the put them out of commission..


----------



## MissConnie (Sep 1, 2007)

_Im all for educational aids that help children learn...but Im stuck with the "dead animal"...
I mean....kids learn thought visual as well as reading as we know..how about instead of resin encased scorp etc...how about a nifty DVD to go with the mag, filled with information, great footage...

It says on the webside all inverts etc used, have been bread in captivity for the purpose and not endagered species.
Thats gotta be a lot bread for the magazine series...._


----------



## jarrell (Sep 1, 2007)

I think this is pretty cool actually. There trying to spark intrest in entymology to children. Whats so weird about having a Insect collection? I rather have a captive bred specimen than a wild cought one.


----------



## Chrysopid (Sep 2, 2007)

jarrell said:


> I rather have a captive bred specimen than a wild cought one.


I agree
Also, think about how many bugs won't be SQUISHED when those kids start liking insects. That is how I like to think about it.


----------



## Scythemantis (Sep 2, 2007)

I have no objection since they're not wild-caught. I'd hang one of these collections right on the wall.


----------



## danny3320 (Sep 4, 2007)

*real life bugs mag*

its a great mage very educational i enjoyed it alot and love the plastic coated insects that come with it i cant wait to get the next issus


----------



## Texas Blonde (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks awesome!  I might have to order that for my little brother on his next birthday.  I would hope the kids would gain and understanding, and respect of the insects.  Very cool that everything is captive bred.


----------



## arachnocat (Sep 4, 2007)

That's really cool! Looks like they won't ship to the US though


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 4, 2007)

arachnocat said:


> That's really cool! Looks like they won't ship to the US though


interesting

maybe someone should like, make a ghetto versioin themselves, to sell on the forums.

i would love to find out how to plastic coat my bugs like that!  it would be nice to do soemthing other than add my deaders to my Oopsy jars


----------



## Aquanut (Sep 7, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> interesting
> 
> maybe someone should like, make a ghetto versioin themselves, to sell on the forums.
> 
> i would love to find out how to plastic coat my bugs like that!  it would be nice to do soemthing other than add my deaders to my Oopsy jars


I remember a thread where someone was encasing critters in resin for making pennants or something, i know its quite easy.


----------



## Atrax robustus (Sep 11, 2007)

Aquanut said:


> I remember a thread where someone was encasing critters in resin for making pennants or something, i know its quite easy.


Just did a quick Google and found this site 
http://www.iamanangelchaser.com/products/tears_of_the_rain_forest/tears_of_the_rain_forest.html
Looks impressive and fairly simple to do BUT I didn't see any mention of what resin/release agent they were using  
I know someone at our society used to encase bugs from members dead/dried collections using the same method.

AR.


----------



## CustomNature (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't see much wrong with it, even if they are wild caught... as long as it's done responsibly.  Tons of people have insect collections, but most of the time they are dried and just in a display case/shadow box.  This is a color and more modern way of preserving them.  I'm sure this companys insects weren't captive born even though they claim they are.  I would be very surprised if the really do raise wasps and rare orb weavers as pictured on their ad.  
The encasing procedure is pretty easy, but perfecting it is difficult.  I very well might have started that thread someone mentioned above.  It's tough to get the bubbles out, that's my only complaint with the encasing hobby.  Below is a locus borer that I encased:


----------



## CustomNature (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, and as mentioned as a pendant... here is a one I made.  I used the a head of a (truly) CB chinese mantis that I raised after she died.  Here it is:


----------



## CustomNature (Sep 14, 2007)

Since this thread, I've been thinking about making some more of these.  I looked at my old equipment and I wanted to share that the acrylic is called "Cast N' Craft" and it is sold at Michael's (or any other craft store I'm sure).  I wanted to mention the name of the stuff on my last post, but I forgot what it was called.  I hope that helps!


----------

